# Apologies



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Sorry girls but I am having a few difficulties right now and finding it hard to keep up with posting on the boards.  I am reading and thinking of you all but just don't get sufficient time to be posting.

As you know my Dad is having his chemo treatment right now and FIL is in for his hip op tomorrow.  I've just gone back to work full time (still feel guilty about it) and there is a possibility my job may be "at risk" and then to top it all off, my youngest fell over at a neighbours house last night, through a glass door and has cut her head open (sounds worse than it is, 2 hours in A&E last night and a day of TLC with Mummy today and she is back to normal)

At least I have Friday to look forward to when we can officially call the girls ours.

Love and luck to you all.  I'll be back!!

Karen x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Karen

Stop apologising - we all understand what you are going through at this moment in time with your Dad & FIL.

So sorry to hear about your little girl, the things they do to spend a day with Mummy!!  

Sorry to hear about your job as well, I know there have been lots of shake ups at DH work & he does not like them one bit!!!!!!!!! : 

Friday will be a day to remember, even if you may have other things on your mind which is what I would expect in your position but enjoy the day - the girls are yours but it is nice to have it "finalised" - ENJOY the day.

Spend some time on your self it sounds as though you need it - I'll send you a big warm hug - them I'm off to bed before DH gets home & puts his cold feet on me - why do men do that? 

Look after yourself
Love 
Andrea
xx


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

No apology needed you silly sausage!!

I am sorry to hear about everything that you have going on, you really are going through the mill at the moment.  I hope that things become less stressful for you soon.

Here's to Friday!

Andrea - re the feet thing, I'm afraid to say I am the guilty party there, my DH is like a little baked potato and then I come along and plant my freezing tootsies right between his thighs - love eh?!!

T x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey buddy,

Do not apologies at all. You do a fab job on this site as well as being a fab mummy to 2 girls, work full time and everything else.

I am thinking about you, especially about your dad etc.

Enjoy Friday, it will be a special day to remember.

TTFN Mandyxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Karen - dont apologise hun, you have a huge amount on your plate just now, its no wonder you cant keep up with everything. look after yourself and your lovely little girls 
hope your youngest is ok today - has she been steri-stripped?
roll on friday 

kj x


----------



## Mum to a gorgeous cherub (Jan 3, 2004)

Karen

You have nothing to apologise for, you have a lot on your plate!

Good Luck for Friday, will be thinking of you all  

Love
H x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

KJ - We had an awful time at the hospital, they did nothing, not even clean her up and let us go with her still having small shards of glass in her hair.  Thankfully I found an ingenious way of getting them out without risking getting them in her scalp.  But not happy with the hossie!

Thanks for all the good wishes girls - scaffolding on order to hold up the bags under my eyes!!!
Karen x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Karen

The girls are soo right - no need on this earth for apologies to us lot!! I'm sure we're all big enough to look after ourselves and each other while you're away!You do a great job for us all, and now is your time to be with your family and concentrate on them.

Hoping your little girl is soon feeling on the mend xx and sending my prayers for your dad xx.

Enjoy Friday, you, more than most, deserve to have a day to remember, will be thinking of you, Rich and the girls xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi, not been on line as we're all bug ridden again!!   

Karen, no apologies needed, you've an awful lot on your plate at the moment and your experience at the hossie with XXXXXX must have been the last straw.

I hope she's feeling better and you can enjoy your special day tomorrow without any more hassles.

Thinking of you all.

love
Cindy


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Karen

No apologies needed.  We all need time out!

Laine


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi Karen, just seen your message.  Don't be silly - you have nothing to apologise for.  Lots of people wouldn't even have kept on with this site once they had adopted so you have proved yourself as very concientious already.  We all know about the worries and pressure you are under.  You do a stirling job.

All the best

Jenny


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Karen

thinking of you and your family

Lots of love

Lou xxxx


----------

